# Surgery countdown



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had my pre op visit on Wednesday, I am pre admitted and have signed all of my paperwork. Now for the wait, I have 6 more days until surgery and although some of you have said it a breeze, I am still nervous. My anxiety always goes through the roof when I am waiting for surgery. I am trying to stay calm, but still get anxious when I think about how close it is. Hopefully I will be able to sleep the night before surgery. I am so glad I have all of you that understand all of this... You are all a great support system!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> I had my pre op visit on Wednesday, I am pre admitted and have signed all of my paperwork. Now for the wait, I have 6 more days until surgery and although some of you have said it a breeze, I am still nervous. My anxiety always goes through the roof when I am waiting for surgery. I am trying to stay calm, but still get anxious when I think about how close it is. Hopefully I will be able to sleep the night before surgery. I am so glad I have all of you that understand all of this... You are all a great support system!!!


It will be over before you know it! At least we know you are human; no one likes surgery.

I wish for you to know that we all are holding you in our thoughts and prayers!

Hey, if you survive Black Friday, you will survive anything. ROLF!!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh Andros... I don't attempt Black Friday. I have never been and don't ever plan on going. Lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Oh Andros... I don't attempt Black Friday. I have never been and don't ever plan on going. Lol


Nor have I....................................ever! LOL!!! Glad to hear we are on the same page on that one!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> I had my pre op visit on Wednesday, I am pre admitted and have signed all of my paperwork. Now for the wait, I have 6 more days until surgery and although some of you have said it a breeze, I am still nervous. My anxiety always goes through the roof when I am waiting for surgery. I am trying to stay calm, but still get anxious when I think about how close it is. Hopefully I will be able to sleep the night before surgery. I am so glad I have all of you that understand all of this... You are all a great support system!!!


Call your doctor and ask for some Lorazpam to help take the edge off.

I took mine up to the night before surgery - you want to be well rested going into surgery.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is a breeze as far as surgery goes, but it is still surgery. Lovlkn gives you good advice, why stress out before...rest, prepare for your recoup time. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the good thoughts and advice. I was planning on emailing my surgeon on Monday morning to have him put me a script in.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the biggest regret I have is not asking for medication to help with my nerves, so I would absolutely encourage you to do so.


----------



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Best of luck!!!!!


----------

